# tandem rigid fork



## eischman (Apr 5, 2005)

Anyone know where to get a tandem rated or close rigid 29er fork for my Fandango 29er? We could of used it for the cohutta 100


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*fork*

I would contact White Brothers and see if their Rock Solid fork would be tandem rated. I'll try to find out over the weekend as well.


----------



## eischman (Apr 5, 2005)

I would like for it to be a 15mm thu axel so it will work with my wheel. (I currently am running the new white brothers fluid) I like it but I can't seam to get it not to bob when peddling


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they could build it that way. They are very modular in design. I'll ask them if I see them on the trails this weekend.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I know some folks prefer rigid forks on 29r bikes and now even tandems.

I don't know of a rigid fork with those dropouts but honestly I haven't watched for it.

Ultimately though, the thought of a rigid fork on an off-road tandem makes my wrists hurt.

I hope you find one and it works well for you. Be aware to of the length and fork offset, these should be close to the suspension fork when ridden.

PK


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

We used a Surly Karate Monkey fork.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*Trade secret*

Over beer someone divulged that the White Brothers Rock Solid will be coming out with a 15mm thru axle soon. You could call them to check it out.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Don't know anything about it:

http://forums.mtbr.com/where-best-deals/kona-p2-steel-29er-disc-forks-$29-95-a-788607.html

You could ask Kona what they think of it on a tandem.

Have you tried slowing the rebound of your sus. fork?


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

We're using a dmr trail blade on our 650b tandem. We have the qr version, but it's available in a thru axle as well (20mm?). Might fit 29er tires as well. If needed, I can throw a 29 wheel in it to see clearance, not sure if it'd change with the thru axle or not.

Plum


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

Worst Case scenario is to have a custom fork Built. Waltworks has done some crazy forks from burly 20mm to even 36" wheeled forks. I bet he can knock one out for sure, only caveat is he's got a new bean (baby) so he's a bit slowed on production but it could be a great way to get EXACTLY what you want.


----------



## eischman (Apr 5, 2005)

I still have not found anyone who will build me fork or tell me their fork is tandem rated. Surly, salsa, bronto, erikson, quiring, ventana...you name it I have a king hub and can convert it back to a 20mm or even a qr. I may just go with a burly steel fork and move on. I think I could shed 6+ lbs from my WB fluid triple clamp which would help a lot on the Shenandoah 100 race


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Ciclistagonzo said:


> Waltworks


?

I read the Frame Builder's forum often, and Walt would be my pick if I wanted something custom.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

eischman said:


> I still have not found anyone who will build me fork or tell me their fork is tandem rated. Surly, salsa, bronto, erikson, quiring, ventana...you name it I have a king hub and can convert it back to a 20mm or even a qr. I may just go with a burly steel fork and move on. I think I could shed 6+ lbs from my WB fluid triple clamp which would help a lot on the Shenandoah 100 race


I am not sure who you spoke to at Surly, but they have approved their Instigator fork for tandem use:

Instigator Fork | Parts | Surly Bikes


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

"but not necessarily dirt jumping on tandems."

Oh, well then...


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

ziax01 said:


> I am not sure who you spoke to at Surly, but they have approved their Instigator fork for tandem use:
> 
> Instigator Fork | Parts | Surly Bikes


+1 :thumbsup:


Okayfine said:


> "but not necessarily dirt jumping on tandems."
> 
> Oh, well then...


Yeah, but if you've got good trannys and not dropping to flat it should be OK.
:lol:

-F


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't really follow rigid fork stuff, but is the Instigator a 29" fork or 26". Reason I ask is that they want this for a 29" Fandango.

PK


----------



## eischman (Apr 5, 2005)

the surly intigator is a 26er fork not a 29er and surly says they do not make any tandem rated 29r fork.


----------



## eischman (Apr 5, 2005)

Trails4Two said:


> I'm pretty sure they could build it that way. They are very modular in design. I'll ask them if I see them on the trails this weekend.


Any info?


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

eischman said:


> the surly intigator is a 26er fork not a 29er and surly says they do not make any tandem rated 29r fork.


A 29er wheel with QR will fit in the Instigator fork because the axle-to-crown = 447mm.
It can also be used to replace a 100mm susp. fork on a 26er.
Also, with a 43mm offset (aka "rake") it works OK with many 29er geometries.

The 447mm is the trick part - if it's too much shorter than your sagged suspension fork, then it is probably a poor replacement/substitute. For example, you would not replace a 120mm 26er fork with it - your pedals might end up dragging.

We have one on our MT1000, which is a 26er. The steering is great with a 26" wheel, but flip-floppy with a 29" wheel because the steering geometry is out of whack with the big wheel on there - specifically the trail figure.

Your actual mileage may vary.

-F


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

eischman said:


> I still have not found anyone who will build me fork or tell me their fork is tandem rated. Surly, salsa, bronto, erikson, quiring, ventana...you name it I have a king hub and can convert it back to a 20mm or even a qr. I may just go with a burly steel fork and move on. I think I could shed 6+ lbs from my WB fluid triple clamp which would help a lot on the Shenandoah 100 race


Walt at Waltworks built me a 20mm TA rigid fork for my 29er tandem. It ain't feathery light, but our rider weight is 400+. It's been flawless for 3 years.


----------



## eischman (Apr 5, 2005)

looks like I am going to go with walt works! It will be ! 3lbs but that will drop 5-6 lbs. I still cant get the new WB loop to not bob


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

eischman said:


> looks like I am going to go with walt works! It will be ! 3lbs but that will drop 5-6 lbs. I still cant get the new WB loop to not bob


Best of luck with it. My wrists hurt thinking about a rigid fork.

As for the White Brothers fork and the bobbing, no answer on a fix, sorry.

Again best of luck with your new setup.

PK


----------



## Ridefattires (Jul 14, 2012)

Walt is the man. I have been riding one of his forks on an older c'dale tandem for over a year. Great product and a great price. Walt was also awesome to deal with. He built me a 29er fork with a 1 in. Steerer. Been running avid mech. Brake with 203mm rotor no problem. 
Cans email some pics of the fork if you like.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

We've been discussing this very project with WB and Ventana. The problem so far has been finding a fork with the correct C-A of 497mm to match the frame geometry. Looks like we will have a couple of options available soon, but we have to have 50 or so made to get them done. Question is, both options appear to fall in the $350 + - ballpark price-wise. Is that something folks would be willing to pay?
BTW, both options will be QR15 to match most current forks.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

TandemNut said:


> We've been discussing this very project with WB and Ventana. The problem so far has been finding a fork with the correct C-A of 497mm to match the frame geometry. Looks like we will have a couple of options available soon, but we have to have 50 or so made to get them done. Question is, both options appear to fall in the $350 + - ballpark price-wise. Is that something folks would be willing to pay?
> BTW, both options will be QR15 to match most current forks.


Rigid fork?

The 447mm rigid Surly Instigator weighs 3.13#

The 500mm rigid VooDoo Zombie 500 weighs 3.44#

Considering that the Instigator IS tandem rated, I am thinking that the Zombie 500 _might_ be tandem rated if its additional heft is in all the right places. I have one on a Canfield Nimble 9 and it is not harsh, but it does not flex much under heavy braking with high traction either.

However it is not 15QR, it's only 9mm. It's also $99.

-F


----------



## eischman (Apr 5, 2005)

*almost ready*

Ordered a custom fork from Waltworks. Will be ~ 3lbs and have a Maxel 15mm (quick release axle. I am also building up a wider rim so we can put a 2.4 ish tire (sum MTX)

The current front wheel has a velocity chukker rim


----------

